# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Skece, Drama dhe Pantomima te Krishtera.

## ABIGAIL

Ftoj te gjithe motrat dhe vellezerit e krishtere te shkruajne skece, drama dhe pantomima me karakter te krishtere. Po e filloj une e para. (kete rolin e zonjes e kam luajtur vete :buzeqeshje:  )

 “ISHA I VERBER…”


(_Nje i verber hyn ne skene. Firzamonike, dorak, syze te errata, nje stol, nje veshje te varfer… Ulet ne mes te skenes. Nuk ka kapele apo kuti perpara qe te mbledhi para. Perpara tij nje tabele qe thote: “Isha i verber”. Luan, flet me veten e tij, kendon duke stonuar, kur i bie firzamonikes buzeqesh, dhe ndjek ritmin duke levizur kemben e tij…)._

I VERBRI: …Tani ju… e di… mendoni se jam i verber. Keshtu jeni mesuar te mendoni. I varfer eshte, i hedhur ne rruge, i vetem eshte, ndihme kerkon… nje i zakonshem, nje i verber si gjithe te tjeret… Gabim te madh beni… shume gabim te madh. 
_(Dikush, vajze apo djale kalon dhe deshiron qe ta ndihmoje, ndalet per pak… pastaj largohet ngadale)._

I VERBRI: Jo… Jo… ju lutem, jo, nuk dua ndihme… Merrini ju lutem… merrini parate tuaja… gabim beni… nuk jam i verber… nuk jam une i verbri… me degjoni ju lutem… me degjoni ju lutem, mos ikni… me degjoni…
U largua… u largua (_thote duke iu drejtuar njerezve)._ S’ka gje, ç’te bejme? … Largohen, me te shumtet keshtu bejne, te gjithe largohen… _(i bie pak perseri firzamonikes)._

Çfare po thoshim? I varfer, i verber dhe i vetem qe kerkon ndihme. E pra, gabim te madh beni… as i varfer nuk jam, as i verber… dhe as vetem… Isha i verber, isha…. Dhe lypja dhe u lutesha dhe i vetem isha, dhe i braktisur isha. Mbahesha ne dorakun tim me qe ra fjala… _(perkulet, e kerkon, kontrollon me dore si i verber nese eshte prane tij)._
Me kujtohet si iu pergjerohesha me muziken time… _(heq kapelen e tij dhe e tregon),_ me ndihmoni, une nuk kam sy, ju keni… une jam i vetem, i pandihme… asnje nuk kam… ndersa ju i keni te gjitha te mirat…
Kur degjoja te binte ndonje monedhe ne kapelen time, çfare gezimi, sa shume gezohesha… Faleminderit… shume faleminderit… shendet paçi, te mira pafshi, t’ju rrojne femijet… Thosha… thosha… ata largoheshin dhe une thosha… sepse nga ata varesha… ata kisha… mendoja se nga ata do te jetoja… Derisa kaloi Ai… Perendia im, çfare dite ishte ajo, ç’dite e paharrueshme…!

U afrua, me preku ne sup – ja ketu _(tregon me dore),_ me tha me dashuri: “Do qe te sherohesh? Do qe te hapen syte e tu, te njohesh te verteten, te njohesh jeten?”
Qe atehere shikoj! Qe atehere shikoj! Jo me keta sy… kush i llogarit keta sy… Kush i ka me nevoje? Kam Zotin brenda ne shpirtin tim, Perendine tim, dashurine e Tij, prezencen e Tij. Nuk jam as i varfer e as i vetem… Çfare ju thashe, “tani shikoj?”, gabim, tani jetoj. Tani, me te vertete jetoj. Nuk shikoja, as jetoja… tani jetoj ne te vertete. _(Kendon psalme me firzamoniken)._ “Zoti eshte drita ime me çliron e me ndihmon, prandaj jam une i sigurte, per kete e adhuroj.”

Çfare bej une ketu? Per kete nuk pyesni? Do t’ju them… ndoshta mund ta shikoni edhe vete. _(Kendon dhe i bie firzamonikes se tij)._
_(Ate moment, nje nene me femijen e saj kalojne nga larg. Ndalojne. Femija shkon drejt te verberit me nje monedhe ne dore per ta ndihmuar. Kerkon, por nuk gjen ndonje teneqe, apo kuti qe ta hedhe. Kapelen i verberi e ka ne koke…Femija kthehet pa e hedhur monedhen. Afrohet perseri bashke me nene e tij…)._

ZONJA: _(E çuditur dhe ndoshta dhe me nje ton ironik)_ Me falni… por ju nuk keni as edhe ndonje kuti perpara, diçka, ndonje kapele, ndonje tabaka… diçka…

I VERBRI: _(Pushon se reni firzamonikes)._ Urdheroni? Çfare ta bej teqene, tabakane apo kapelen?

ZONJA:    Po, qe t’ju hedhim ndonje ndihme…

I VERBRI:     Ndihme? Ndihme, perse zonje? Ju kerkova une ndihme?

ZONJA:    Por, me falni… _(ndihet ngushte),_nuk jeni i qorruar?

I VERBRI:     I qorruar do te thote i verber, keshtu nuk eshte? E pra, jo, nuk jam i verber…

ZONJA:     Atehere kush eshte i verberi?

I VERBRI:    Ju jeni zonje i verberi dhe jo une.

ZONJA: _(E prekur, por me durim)._ Sigurisht po beni shaka. Pra, nese nuk doni ndihme, nuk ka asnje problem. Ne po shkojme. (Dhe ben qe te largohet).

I VERBRI:      Me falni… ju nuk doni ndihme?

ZONJA:    Ndihme? Une? Nga ju… nga nje i verber?

I VERBRI:     Zonje, jua thashe, nuk e vute re, nuk jam i verber.

ZONJA:    (_E shqetesuar)._  Po na tallni zoteri, talleni me njerezit? Keni edhe tabelen ketu perpara qe shkruan “jam i verber”.

I VERBRI: _(I qete)_ E shikon qe jua thashe zonje. Ju jeni qe nuk shikoni dhe jo une… Çfare thote tabela?

ZONJA: _(E shikon me kujdes dhe lexon duke i ndare fjalet ne rrokje)._ I…sha i ve…rber. Isha i verber? Nuk po kuptoj?

I VERBRI:     Po, zonje, e di qe nuk e kuptoni. Kam kaluar edhe une te njejtat. Keshtu edhe une nuk e kuptoja atehere qe isha i verber si ju…

ZONJA:     Nga sa po kuptoj, keni shume oreks dhe shume kohe te bollshme. Une nuk kam as njeren dhe as tjetren. Natyrisht qe e kuptoj vetmine tuaj dhe nevojen tuaj per te komunikuar, por beheni perçmues dhe provokues me keto qe beni.

I VERBRI:     Zonje, nuk doja qe t’ju ofendoja, por kjo eshte e verteta. Nuk e kam fjalen per keta sy. Keta sy i keni dhe shpresoj te jene te bukur, t’i gezoni ju, burri juaj dhe i trashegofshin edhe femijet tuaj. Por keta sy nuk jane dhe aq te dobishem. Mundesh edhe pa ata… mesohesh… ia del mbane, por te tjeret… Te tjeret jane çeshtja e rendesishme, syte e shpirtit, drita e shpirtit…

Zonje, t’ju pyes diçka te thjeshte… qe te shihni vete se perse e kam fjalen dhe te kuptoni se kush eshte i verber nga ne te dy…
E dini se kush na sollli ne kete jete, kush na krijoi, pse ekzistojme dhe ku do te shkojme?

ΖΟΝJΑ:      Keto nuk i di asnjeri, une do ti di? Ketyre nuk iu pergjigjen dot te diturit e botes sone…

I VERBRI:     Megjithate jane qe te gjithe ata ne erresire, ne agoni, me te vertete te verber, sepse nuk deshen driten e te vertetes se Perendise ne shpirtrat e tyre, qe t’i ndriçoje, t’i çliroje. T’ju pyes edhe diçka tjeter? E keni pare Perendine? E keni pare Jezus Krishtin? E keni njohur? E keni takuar?

ZONJA:    Zoteri, per here te pare i degjoj keto fjale… dhe nga nje njeri qe nuk shi….

I VERBRI:     Qe nuk shikon, mos ngurroni, thojeni. Qe nuk shikon po, por jo i verber. Isha i verber, isha, por tani shoh, tani kam… tani jetoj zonje. Erdhi ketu, tek stoli im Jezus Krishti, me ndriçoi vendet e errata, me hapi syte e shpirtit. Me beri Bir Perendie, po, mua qe me shikon jam Bir i Perendise, jam! E kam, e jetoj, e shijoj… Ju zonje, jeni femije i Perendise? Juve ju beri Krishti femije te Perendise?

ZONJA: _(E shtangur dhe e çuditur )._  Hera e pare qe degjoj te tilla gjera… Keni te drejte… Kush eshte i verberi nga ne te dy? _(Qetesi)._  Ju nuk jeni, kjo eshte e sigurte…eshte e sigurte.

I VERBRI:     Dhe ju nuk jeni zonje, e shoh, e kuptoj, nuk jeni… Jezus Krishti filloi te punoje brenda jush, te largoje erresiren… te sjelli driten e Tij.

ZONJA:    Po mire, ju ku e dini?

I VERBRI:     Jeni nje shpirt i bute dhe i vuajtur, qe kerkon, qe do te shikoje driten, te verteten, jeten. Per kete ju solli Perendia prane meje. Jo qe te me jepni lemoshe, por qe te dilni nga erresira, qe te mund te thoni edhe ju, isha e verber… Isha!

ZONJA: _(Shume me e bute dhe e perulur)._  Edhe ju per kete rrini ketu…qe t’u tregoni njerezve driten e vertete… Zoti im, sa mision i mire… çfare pune e mrekullueshme… Familje keni? Kush kujdeset per ju? Ku flini ne darke…ku hani?

I VERBRI:     Zonje çkuptim kane te gjitha keto? Kur ke Qiellin tendin, Mbreterine e Perendise tenden, Mbretin e mbreterve shok…?
Te gjitha, te gjitha jane te rregulluara, te zgjidhura… Per mua, gezimi im, ushqimi im, argetimi im, eshte te gjeje te verber dhe t’i drejtoje tek drita, tek Jezus Krishti, ashtu si ju.

ZONJA:     Po…si une…si une… me te vertete si une…

I VERBRI:     I jeni lutur ndonjehere Perendise?

ZONJA:     Jo, nuk mbaj mend, por as qe di se ka Perendi, nuk isha marre me keto gjera.

I VERBRI:     Keshtu ndodh me te gjithe… deri sa te happen syte e tyre…por me vone…lutjet me te mira ben… Doni te bejme nje?

ZONJA: _(E shastisur)_ Çfare ketu ne rruge? Perpara njerezve?

I VERBRI: _(I qete, i  qeshur)_ Nuk eshte rruge ketu zonje, nuk eshte bota… Qielli eshte ketu, Qielli.

ZONJA:     Po Qielli, me te vertete Qielli!

I VERBRI: _(Heq firzamoniken)_ Ati yne Qiellor, Ti qe dergove Jezus Krishtin te kerkoje dhe te shpetoje delen e humbur, te verberin, mekatarin, Ti qe kryqezove Birin Tend ne kryqin e Golgotes qe te na meshirosh ne mekataret e papaster, pranoje kete shpirt, qe do te shikoje driten Tende. Dhuroji Shpetimtarin Jezus dhe Çlirimtarin e saj, qe te jetoje perjete. Preke shpirtin e saj qe te iki nga vdekja dhe te vije ne jeten e vertete. Amin…

ZONJA: _(E çuditur)_ Amin.

I VERBRI:    Doni t’ju mesoj kete qellim per te cilin luaj…? Ka edhe fjale te bukura. Do te thoni bashke me mua:
 “O Zot drita Jote po shkelqen, ne mes erresires po shkelqen, Jezus Drita e botes shkelqe mbi ne…” _(Kendon dhe i bie firzamonikes shume fallco, por plot gezim. Fytyra e tij shkelqen. Zonja prane tij peshperit, perpiqet nja dy here. Ne fund zonja thote e gezuar_

ZONJA:     Zoti im, te falenderoj. Tani dua te me besh nje nder te madh. Dua te marr patjeter kete tabele ne shtepine time, ne familjen time.

_(Shkon, e merr, e lexon, dhe mrekullohet)._
Isha i verber! Thote tamam ate qe ndodhi ne jeten time sot… Dhe do te mbetet perjete… Isha e verber… Zot, te falenderoj qe mundem edhe une ta them dhe eshte e vertete… _(Duke u drejtuar nga i verberi)_ Te faleminderit vella, te faleminderit.

I VERBRI:    (Duke u drejtuar nga Qielli). Te falenderoj o Ate, te falenderoj… .


*  FUND*

----------


## ABIGAIL

*DY BREDHAT*

*Skena e parë.*

_(Dy bredha truphollë janë të mbështetur në një cep të një sheshi, një ditë para Krishtlindjes)_


A: Nuk më thua or mik, të shikoj dhe më çahet zemra. Cili është faji që bëmë dhe na prenë në lulen e rinisë?

B: Qenke bredh i çuditshëm ti!!!  Ku e gjen oreksin për muhabet. Nuk shikon rreth e rrotull se çfarë trupash ranë? Rri aty dhe bëj gati testamentin tënd.

A: E di që jam i hequr nga lista, po çfarë do na bëjnë? Nuk besoj se na duan për tu ngrohur. E sa dru kemi mbi vete? Duhet të kishin prerë më të vjetrit. Neve na zgjodhën. Akoma nuk kishim dalë në shoqërinë e malit.

B: Nuk mendon të pushosh ndonjëherë. Kaq rrëshirë kemi derdhur që nga mëngjesi që na prenë. E sa do durojmë akoma?

A: E shikoj që e ke marrë me gjithë zemër. Patrioti im je? Nga Dajti dhe ti?

B: Jo jo, nga Tomori. Edhe në Dajt u bë e njëjta kasaphanë?

A: Nuk arrita të lexoj gazetën sot. Dhe thonë se janë të kulturuar dhe të zhvilluar.  Kafshë më të egër se  njeriu nuk ka parë natyra. Shikoji se si qeshin dhe se si dëfrejnë. Të gjithë janë të gëzuar. I pe  si na shikojnë?

B: Të pashpirt o vëlla. Shikojnë trupat tanë dhe gëzojnë. Njëri donte të më merrte me vete. E çdo më bënte?

A: E di që jemi në Tiranë, në kryeqytet? Dëgjova njërin që e tha. Do biem me lavdi në qytetin e dritave.

B: Bukur i thua. Në Tiranë pra. Të qëndroja në Tomor unë, po ua falja  të gjitha. Po nuk e kuptoj, diçka kanë këta sot. Shkojnë e vijnë dhe mbajnë paketa. Çfarë kanë? A thua kanë luftë?

Α: Ja fute kot. E çfarë di ti nga lufta?

B: Po ja, gjyshi im thoshte se nganjëherë njerëzit çmenden dhe vrasin njëri  tjetrin.

A: Po, tani neve na vranë. Dëgjoj që thonë vazhdimisht të njëjtën fjalë. Gjithmonë, gjyshja më thoshte të mos përgjoj, po këtu ku u katandisëm, nuk vlejnë mirësjelljet. Thonë vazhdimisht: Gëzuar Krishtlindjen. Po çfarë është kjo vallë? Si ta kuptosh mendimin dhe zemrën e tjetrit?

B: Ndaj na prenë në lulen e rinisë. Krishtlindje domethënë? Deri sa të japim frymën e fundit çdo heqim vallë? Një Perëndi e di. Edhe pse jemi të mbledhur këtu njëri pranë tjetrit, gënjejmë veten. Çdo minutë vijnë njerëz të ndryshëm dhe marrin nga një. 

A: Pusho se ai i gjati atje po më shikon me vëmendje. Sa frikë që e kam. Ngushëllimi ynë është të jemi këtu derisa të humbasim edhe pikën e fundit të rrëshirës.

B: Gëzuar Krishtlindjen. Krishtlindja ishte faji ynë? Çfarë të jetë vallë? Do vdes dy herë po nuk e mësova. Oh, tani ai gjatoshi po më shikon mua. Vëlla, ika, më mori. Të më falësh nëse të fola keq. Siç e kupton dhembja ime dhe kështu si u katandisa, më bënë të flas keq.

A: U mërzite? Radha jote, radha ime. Paç fat dhe gëzuar Krishtlindjen.


*Skena e dytë.*


A: Pa më thuaj vogëlushe, çdo të thotë gëzuar Krishtlindjen? _(ajo në fillim u çudit kur foli një bredh, po pastaj e mblodhi veten dhe tha)_

Vajza: Bredh i pamend, nuk di se çfarë është Krishtlindja? Është festë o i mjerë. Si sot 2000 vjet më parë erdhi Krishti në Tokë dhe u bë njeri që të shpëtojë mëkatarët. U lind si i varfër në një grazhd kafshësh..... pastaj..... pastaj..... u gozhdua në kryq dhe pastaj.... pastaj.....

A: Prit. Më shpjego se jam një bredh i pamend dhe i pashkollë. Të lutem më thuaj sepse duket e bukur kjo histori. Pra, njerëzit fituan nga kjo ngjarje? Domethënë ashtu siç e the, u shpëtuan.

Vajza: Bravo për kureshtjen që ke. Prit prit se do të të them. Të mbyll pak portën që të mos na dëgjojnë. _(Shkoi mbylli derën dhe u kthye me vrap)._

A: Pa më thuaj.

Vajza: Çtë të them. Kam frikë se asgjë nuk u bë. Njerëzit janë përsëri të këqij. Një ditë babai im më gënjeu. Gënjeshtra të vërteta. Sa gjatësia e vet.  Dhe pastaj qeshte. Një shitës më dha dy sapunë dhe më tha se më dha tre dhe të tretin e humba në rrugë. Një ditë tjetër pashë një të dehur në rrugë që shante.  Kështu pra njerëzit nuk ndryshuan.

A: Sa keq. Atëherë pse bëjnë gjithë këtë rrëmujë dhe festojnë.

Vajza: Nuk e kisha menduar këtë. Do ketë edhe njerëz të cilët e kanë marrë dhuratën e Perëndisë. Gjyshja ime vdiq dhe tani është në qiell me Krishtin. Ajo ishte e shpëtuar. Sa e mirë që ishte. Njeri i shenjtë. Dua që të bëhem si ajo.

A: Pse e mbylle derën për të folur?

Vajza: Do them edhe këtë dhe pastaj do pushoj. Nëse më dëgjonin të them që nuk janë të Krishtit do më qortojnë. Njëherë babai im më dha një shpullë për këtë. Nuk duan që ta pranojnë. Po unë lutem për ata dhe dikur ata do të pendohen.

A: Faleminderit vogëlushe. Të falënderoj shumë për ato që mësova.


*Skena e tretë.*

_(Bredhat e varfër të fishkur dhe të pafrymë, takohen dhe ku tjetër në karrocën e plehrave)_


A: Ouuu Mirë se erdhe..... mirë se erdhe.... Epo  mali me mal nuk piqet. Bredhi me bredh piqet...

B: Prapë në qejf qenke ti? Edhe në momentet e fundit. Si ia kalove këto ditë?

A: Si hamall. Më ngarkuan ca zile dhe ca gjëra të ndritshme, më vunë rrymë elektrike që ndizte llambat dhe sa herë që ndizej, unë kisha guduli.

B: Domethënë kishe të njëjtin fat me mua. Dhe për të gjitha këto e ka fajin ajo Gëzuar Krishtlindjen.

A: Gjëra të çuditshme këta njerëzit. Si ti kuptosh? Festojnë për diçka që nuk e morën dhe nuk duan të marrin diçka, të cilën e kanë shumë nevojë, që Perëndisë iu desh të zbresë në Tokë tua dhurojë. Sa të çuditshëm që janë!!


*FUND*

----------


## lori p

ka mundesi qe te futni dhe tema te tjera dramash sepse keto te dyja i kam pare me dhjetra here?

----------


## ABIGAIL

ALMA IKU 

_(Skena: Zyra e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të një firme të madhe. E mbajtur mirë, ndenjëse, kanape, tavolina të vogla, ndoshta ndonjë dollap, telefon, letra, një rrëmujë e madhe)._

Drejtori: _(Kthehet nga një udhëtim i gjatë dhe është dita e parë në zyrën e tij. Përzien letrat e tij, flet me vete)_ 
Alma... Alma... m... m... m... po, e...  jo, jo më me këto çeqe. _(Nevrikoset)_ 
Do na fusin ne burg fare keta... Alma më merr në telefon Dinon... Merre dhe ma jep mua t’ia qendis dy fjale... Përpara se të me fusin mua brenda, do fus unë atë... 
Alma... Alma... _(bërtet, shikon orën e tij, çohet)_ Sa është ora? Ka kaluar nga 10:30. _(shkon në anë zyrës)_ Alma... ku është?... nuk erdhi akoma... 
_(me ironi)_ Kjo është zyrë... zyre per koke te zyres!...

_(Kthehet nga njerëzit)_ Më falni që nuk u prezantova... 
Keni dëgjuar ‘zëri që bërtet në shkretëtirë’. E pra, ky zë jam unë. Shkretërira është zyra ime... dhe sigurisht ai që pëllet si gomar, më falni për shprehjen, jam unë... 
E natyrshme është... jepu gishtin të të marrin krahun... ashtu siç po ndodh me mua tani... 
E-mail pa përgjigje, fax 3 ditor, letra për arkiv... letra, çeqe... mistere, porosi.... Moj Alma, moj Alma... 
Te kthehem nga Italia dhe te gjej këtë rrëmujë në zyrën time... Dhe është ora 10:30... domethënë në ç’orë ke ndërmend të vish që të fillojmë punë? Ne oren 4? 
_(Nxehet)_ Më vjen të filloj e të bërtas... por jo... jo... asnjëherë të bërtitura. 

Një manaxher i mirë asnjëherë nuk bërtet... në vend që të bërtasë, qesh... lejon të tjerët të bërtasin. Ai vetëm qesh... vetëm qesh... Qesh me të tjerët, qesh me veten e tij te mjere, me gjendjen e tmerrshme të zyrës së tij... 
Duhet te kemi dhe pak kujdes, se e kemi edhe një farë moshe... doktorët thonë ‘35 – 45 hai risk’, kemi edhe disa tubacuone këtu _(tregon zemrën e tij)_ dhe duhet ti kemi kujdes...

_(Qesh dhe imiton me ironi)_ Zoti Drejtor, a mund të mungoj dy orë?... 
Po Alma edhe tre po të duash... 
Të shkoj pak deri poshte z. Drejtor? Deri në Konispol mund të shkosh Alma... 
Ju bezdis nëse do të mungoj 1 – 2 orë në mëngjes? 
Jo, e pse te më bezdisë? Dhe ja rezultati tani.

_(Kërkon letra, nxjerr nga çanta e tij zarfe...merr leter dhe fillon të shkruajë... nevrikoset)_. E po jo, nuk bëhet me kështu, unë nuk shkruaj, une diktoj... Përse i paguajmë paratë? Miliona... dhe tatime dhe sigurime shoqërore dhe shtetit dhe komunes dhe cdo misteri tjeter, që të kemi njerëzit tanë në orën që na nevojiten dhe jo kur të vijë Krishti...
_(Shfryn, përpiqet të marrë në telefon... bërtet)_ Nuk ka njeri këtu... asnjë? Diana, Blerina Anila ... 
_(shikuesve)_ Urdhëro, një ushtri e tërë! Sekretare, ekonomiste sa të hanë pulat... Pulat vecse kanë të hanë, ndërsa unë nuk kam njeri që të me bëj punën...
_(Hyn një sekretare, Jonida)._

Jonida: Miredita z.Drejtor, mirë se erdhët, më thirret?

Drejtori: Mirë se erdhëm,  por me sa shoh, do ikim menjëherë.

Jonida: Do ikni menjëherë?

Drejtori: Do iki ose në çmendinë ose në Urgjencë... do zgjedh ose hemorragji cerebrale ose infrakt në zemër...

Jonida: Ç’farë po thoni z. Drejtor?

Drejtori: Ç’farë po them, ç’farë po them? Ku është Alma...? E ka shkatërruar fare zyrën... Kujt do t’i diktoj të shkruajë, kush do të më informojë? Kthehem nga jashte dhe këtu behet gjema.
_(Diana shikon me habi dhe përpiqet të ndihmojë)._

Drejtori: Sillem pak çekun e Gjergjit...

Jonida: Cilin çek z. Drejtor? _(Përpiqet, është e gatshme, por nuk di)_.

Drejtori: Mirë mirë, lëre çekun dhe ulu të shkruash... _(Fillon të flasë dhe shikon letrat e tij)_ “Z. Papuciu... në përgjigje të letrës suaj me 23/4...” sa ishte 23/4? Ja shiko të lutem ne c’date ishte...?

Jonida: Ku të shikoj z. Drejtor? 

Drejtori: _(Ulet në karrigen e tij, qetësohet)_ Lëri fare, lëri te gjitha dhe më thuaj një gjë: - Alma ku është?

Jonida: Nuk e di z. Drejtor, ka tre ditë që nuk ka ardhur.

Drejtori: Tre ditë? Ç’farë ka ndodhur? Ku është? Morët në telefon në shtëpi?

Jonida: Po, por nuk përgjigjet... U interesuam që ditën e parë... por asgjë...

Drejtori: Si asgjë, si asgjë? Ja ta marr vetë, më jep numrin e saj të telefonit... _(telefonon)_ – Asgjë. E çuditshme... Ku të telefonojmë? Në spitale? Behet lemsh, hajt ti gjesh fillin? _(mendohet)_ Ja nje sekonde... prindërit e saj... Bashkë nuk rrinin? As ata nuk përgjigjen?

Jonida: Jo asnjë!

Drejtori: _(Me ironi)_ Fundjavë në Sarandë... A Shqipëri e pavdekshmja Shqipëri me punëtorët dhe punëtoret tua... Di gje ku e kanë vilën? _(Serioz dhe i hidhëruar)._

Jonida: Nuk kanë vilë z. Drejtor... me sa di unë te pakten! Nuk ra rasti ndonjëherë...

Drejtori: Kush është tjetër në zyrë... i shkon mendja ne ndonje vend tjeter dikujt? Ja pyet... ku të kërkojmë...?
_(Ngelet vetëm në zyrë, flet me vete dhe mendohet)_ 
Floktore jo, spitale jo... Vetëm nëpërmjet Kryqit të Kuq mund të gjejmë diçka...
Tani unë po tallem...dhe qesh... por ja qe fillova të shqetësohem. 
Është vajzë e sjellshme, serioze, e matur... anon pak nga e shenjta, me frikë Perendie, por jo edhe ndonje gje e tmerrshme... 
Megjithatë mua ma bën punën dhe shumë mirë madje... U bëra merak... opo u shqetësova jashtë mase...
Jonida... eja të marrësh në telefon policinë... 

Jonida: _(Shfaqet)_ Policinë?

Drejtori: U bëra merak Jonida, fillova të shqetësohem... Le ti leme shakate tani. Na ngelen burgjet, salla e autopsisë, policia, çfarë tjetër...? Të shkon mendja diku tjetër...?

Jonida: (_Shumë, shumë e druajtur dhe me vështirësi)_ E dini z. Drejtor, mua më shkon... dmth jo... por ja... m... m... diçka më shkon ndërmend, sigurisht e pamundur, por ja... lëre më mirë... ndoshta është e kotë... lëre...

Drejtori: He Jonida _(me ironi)_ thuaje, do të të ndihmoj unë... të kërkojmë në maternitet... shkon për bukuri... Tre ditë mjaftojne... 

Jonida: Çfarë thoni z. Drejtor, Alma s’eshte as e martuar dhe as...

Drejtori: Epo si ben keshtu edhe ti... vajzë e re është, goxha vajzë, si ujët e ftohtë... në ditët që jetojmë ndodhin këto...

Jonida: Po ajo nuk eshte as e fejuar...

Drejtori: Ti po flet sikur je nga planet tjeter... Në ditët tona është kaq e natyrshme... Nuk flas për martese, as për fejese... Një aksident, një aksident i vogël... _(me ironi)_ një pakujdesi... Çfarë do ti që të bëjme, ta varim vajzën kokëposhtë?

Jonida: _(E ngrysur, me kokën e ulur dhe e heshtur)._

Drejtori: C’pate Jonida? Përse u prishe ne fytyre? Mirë mirë lëri maternitetin, e kuptoj, të mërzita... Merr në telefon policinë të shohim se çfarë ka ndodhur...

Jonida: Z. Drejtor, mendoj se policia nuk do të vlejë për asgjë.

Drejtori: Po ti merre njëherë dhe të pyesim me emrin e saj për ndonjë aksident, a ndonjë karambol me makinë, që të jemi të sigurt.

Jonida: _(Shumë ngadalë, por me siguri dhe me dhembje)_ Mendoj se nuk do të na ndihmojë në asgjë... Siç kisha filluar t’ju them... mua diku tjetër më shkon mendja... shumë larg.

Drejtori: Edhe mua... por thamë i lemë maternitetet, çfarë na ngelet?

Jonida: _(e heshtur, e shikon, flet me vështirësi_)... E dini këto ditë që u zhduk, u shqetësova shumë... Bëra edhe shumë telefonata të tjera... e kërkova kudo...

Drejtori: Ja vazhdo, vazhdo...

Jonida: Alma ka një gjyshe dhe një gjysh. Na fliste gjithmonë për ata. I donte shumë, i respektonte, shkonte pasditeve atje dhe u bente shoqeri, i ndihmonte, u pastronte shtëpinë... Nuk përgjigjet as telefoni i tyre...

Drejtori: As gjyshi dhe gjyshja?... asnjë?

Jonida: E kuptoni se sa u shqetësova... u çmenda. Nuk dija se çfarë të bëja, ku të pyesja... mendova vëllain e saj... është ushtar. E kam njohur... thashë do dijë dicka... e kërkova në telefon në repartin e tij... _(hesht)_

Drejtori: Çfarë ndodhi, çfarë të thanë?

Jonida: _(Hesht)_

Drejtori: Jonida fol... 

Jonida: Është zhdukur këtu e tre ditë dhe e kërkojnë...

Drejtori: Tre ditë... tre ditë _(bërtet me dyshim)_ të gjithë tre ditë... Do çmendem fare. Çfarë u bë në këto tre ditë, erdhi fundi i botës?

Jonida: _(Ndërhyn)_ Si e thatë z. Drejtor?

Drejtori: Çfarë thashë, çfarë thashë? Nuk e di se çfarë thashë..

Jonida: _(E zverdhur)_ Fundi i botës thatë? Fundi i botës?

Drejtori: Jonida eja në vete... Deri tani unë bëja shaka, tani po ben ti? Nuk thashë ndonjë gjë... budallallik...

Jonida: Mendoj z. Drejtor se padashur thatë të vërtetën, të vërtetën e vetme.

Drejtori: Dmth, çfarë do të thuash?

Jonida:  E dini se Alma ishte shumë serioze me Perëndinë. 
Shkonte shpesh në Kishë dhe besonte me të vërtetë... Kishim folur shpeshherë për shumë dhe për të gjitha... 
E dija se ku shkonte, tek cila kishë bënte pjesë. Me kë bënte shoqëri... Më fliste shpesh për Perëndinë për Qiellin... për ditët tona... 
_(Pushon, përkulet... fillon të qajë)._

Drejtori: Jonida çfarë ke, çfarë po ndodh, çfarë janë të gjitha këto? Nuk po kuptoj... _(Ngrihet dhe shkon pranë saj)._

Jonida: _(Ngre kokën e saj)_ Dje në mbrëmje shkova në kishën ku shkonte Alma... dhe ishte e mbyllur.

Drejtori: E çfarë doje, të ishte hapur në mesjavë? Nuk është hapur në mes te javës, ku jemi, ne Javën e Madhe të Pashkës.

Jonida: Alma nuk shkonte vetëm për këto gjëra apo sepse ishte e detyruar. Alma e dinte se çfarë besonte, besonte drejt, me të vërtetë dhe me gjithë zemër. _(qan)_

Drejtori: Mirë bënte, ti tani përse qan...? Do me çmendesh fare, çfarë ke...? Të kishte marrë para borxh dhe po e kërkon?

Jonida: Z. Drejtor dëgjoni... siç shkova dhe pashë kishën të mbyllur, u kujtova, kujtova çdo gjë... 
Jonida më thoshte: “ përse nuk kërkon të vijë Krishti në jetën tënde, nesër ndoshta do të jetë vonë, do të vijë Krishti në tokë, do të marrë të Tijët, nuk e shikon të keqen Jonida, nuk i shikon ditët tona? 
Përse nuk kërkon të bëhesh fëmijë i Perëndisë, përse nuk e bën sot, tani? Po ikim Jonida, po ikim... Do të bëhet rrëmbimi dhe ti do të ngelesh mbrapa, këtu poshtë... Dhe atëhere çfarë do të bësh?” 
I kërkoja libra, lexoja, dëgjoja kaseta, shkoja bashkë me të në shtëpi... Nëna e saj, vëllai i saj... Diçka brenda meje më thoshte se kishin të drejtë, se ata janë të drejtët... Por tani... tani... u bë... _(qan me të madhe)_

Drejtori: U bë... dmth u c’u bë dhe unë nuk s’mora vesh asgjë? Çfarë gjë e tmerrshme ndodhi?

Jonida: Alma... tre ditët... gjyshi dhe gjyshja... vëllai i saj... kisha e saj... 
z. Drejtor ndoshta u bë... u bë dhe është shumë vonë për të gjithë ne... 
Më kishin bërë dhuratë një Dhiatë të Re tani afër... të ta sjell... ta shihni... një moment... _(ngrihet)._

Drejtori: Jo, Jonida, mos u largo, mos ik, këto nuk janë shaka... 
Prit të mendohemi... shiko... 
Dëgjo se çfarë më erdhi në mendje. 
Besua, një bashkëmoshatari im. I... shenjti Beso... vetë Zoti ynë Jezu Krisht mbi tokë, vetëm kurorë të ndritshme nuk kishte. 
Ai... ai do të na zgjidhë misterin... Prit... _(kërkon katalogun... merr në telefon)_ Ai gjithë ditën me Krishtin ishte... I shenjtë, i shenjtë ishte... Prit. 

_(Merr numurin dhe dridhet)._ Ai dhe vetëm ai... po shkoi në Qiell do të zhduken engjëjt... 
Po...? 
Beson ju lutem..., po Beson, çfarë? 
Një shoku i tij... po personale, personale, nuk është aty? 
Në ç’orë të marr prapë...? 
Nuk e dini...?! Ja shikoni se kur,  ju lutem, ja shikoni... Është urgjente... 
Dua ti flas... Nuk dini asgjë...?! 
Po çfarë u bë u zhuk?! U hap toka dhe e përpiu? Mungon ditë? 
Nuk e dini? 
T’ju lehtësoj? Mos ndoshta mungon tre ditë? 
Ku e di? Po më thoni të vërtetën? Tre ditë mungon? Vetëm tre ditë? _(bërtet)._ 

Perëndia im... _(i bie receptori)_ 
Jonida... Besua i shenjtë... edhe ai mungon tre ditë... dhe ne e tallnim... Dhe ishte gjithmonë Beson  zemër mirë i dackave... Ne të zgjuarit... Tani... 
_(Jonida që është afër tij ka mbuluar fytyrën dhe qan)_ 
Dhe nëse është kështu tani, tani do të fillojnë të vijnë të gjitha, njëra pas tjetrës... Antikrishti... 666... vula... populli i Izraelit

Jonida: _(hidhet)_ Po mirë po ju ku i dini të gjitha këto?

Drejtori: _(Tund kokën me dhimbje dhe flet ngadalë)_ 
Unë Jonida i di këto shumë kohë më përpara, më përpara se ty dhe Alma. 
Ishit të palindura akoma kur unë shkoja në kishë, në një kishë të tillë të vogël në fshatin tonë siç është kisha e Almes. 
Në fillim mblidhej në shtëpinë tonë kisha... pastaj... biznes. 
Bënim darkën e Zotit në gotat e vogla të likerit. I vogël... i mbaj mend të gjitha... Pastaj kredi... para... udhëtime... ti futim në burg, të na fusin në burg. 
U mbytën të gjitha këto Jonida, i mbyta me duart e mia... 
_(Heshtje, koka midis duarve)_ 
Tani...? U bë...? Më kujtohet... më kujtohet...  ‘Ja qëndroj tek dera dhe trokas’... Krishti... jashtë tek dera... një jetë të tërë jashtë – hajde nesër, hajde pasnesër... jashtë derës sime vdiq... jashtë derës sime u ringjall... Tani unë jam jashtë derës së Tij...

Jonida: _(Në mes të ngashërimeve)_ Mbaj mend frazën e saj në Dhiatën e Re, thoshte: ... që të jetojmë përjetësisht në Qiell...

Drejtori: _(me dhimbje)_ U bë kjo tani Alma, harroje... 
Ti do të jetosh dhe prindërit e tu dhe vëllai yt dhe gjyshi dhe gjyshja dhe... ai që hapte kishën tuaj... 
Ne? Do të ndjekim kreditë, të mos protestojnë dhe z. Papuçiu që të mos na fusë në burg... 
_(shpërthen me lot)_ 
E, jo, jo, ky është mashtrim i madh... Humbëm Jonida... humbëm... i humbëm të gjitha... 
Është shumë vonë Perëndia im... 


*FUND*

----------

